# Bicolour pups ...or not?



## greendarcy (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum so firstly... hello! I live in Wales, UK and have 4 dogs (3 rescues - border collie x jack russell [see avatar], staffie, staffie x whippet; and a 6 month old staffie x labrador pup), and have always been a great fan of the german shepherd breed. We've recently moved to a smallholding, so now we have the space at long last!

So, I'm hoping to buy a new longhaired puppy from a local breeder. They have all girls in solid black and what they are calling bicolour. The parents are a solid black bitch and a bicolour dog - but I'm unsure whether the father or puppies are actually bicolour as they have quite a bit of tan facial and chest markings, although there's some toe pencilling and no tan beyond the ears.

Yes, I realise there have been many bicolour threads before, so I do apologise if you're a bit bored with this topic. 

The pup will be my first breeding bitch and I want to make sure that they are actually bicolour and not black and tan/gold. Yes, health is paramount to me, which is why I'm looking into this litter as their breeder is very experienced and reputable (working and agility lines). My absolute favourite GSD colours are bicolour and solid black, both of which I could like to ultimately breed, so I want to get my homework right before I plunge into the big decision!

I have put up an album of the pups and their parents - http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/61542-greendarcy-albums.html. So, can you please offer some feedback so I can make an informed choice...?

Thank you so much for your help,

Samantha


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the board. The pups I see are 1 solid black and the rest will be Blanket Black and Tan, not Bicolors.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

They are cute pups! I am not a good judge of color. I am still trying to figure out if you are brave or crazy for taking on another pup


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a tough one, Delgado's mother Diva is a true bicolour and his father is a dark sable. Delgado has small tan cheek markings, and a line on his chest which is very similar to yours. The markings have gotten smaller as he grows but they're still there











I don't call him a *true* bicolour because of the extra tan markings but I do refer to him as a bicolour because he's more bicolour then blanket black. His only tan markings are his lower legs, around the anus, and his cheeks and chest


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Carolina. 1 black and 2 B&T, not bicolor.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Not Bicolor.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Carmspack Oslo - male, bi-colour , shown at around 10 weeks. He is just the same now a year later if not darker. The areas on his feet , front of legs, which appear smudgy have darkened and appear black .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not bi-color. They are black and tans. 

Shade's pup is also a blanket black and tan, not a bi-color, and he will lighten as he matures.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris Wild said:


> Shade's pup is also a blanket black and tan, not a bi-color, and he will lighten as he matures.


I won't post pictures that I don't own, but you can see photos on the breeder's website. Delgado's mother is Diva, and his grandfather's are Illo (mother's side) and Fratz (father's side). 

http://www.stalworthkennels.com/Stalworth_Kennels/Our_Dogs/Our_Dogs.html

He's lost more tan since he's been born rather then gained any

Only time will tell


----------



## greendarcy (May 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help. So they are most likely black and tan blanket back, but I guess only time would tell to see how they matured.

Would they be carrying black though?

My dogs all get on really well (see piccies: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/61542-greendarcy-albums2706-my-dogs.html); and my pup, Bronte, is such a good girl. Very intelligent and responsive ...and also a cheeky live wire! Love them all to bits.

Many thanks again


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

of the pics I saw, 'possibly' does anyone think the right puppy in the first picture could be a bi? He has the dirty toe thing going on, hard to tell if he's got tan anywhere else. 

Cute puppies nonetheless, and gorgeous parents


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im no expert but it looks like dad is a b/t with the extended blanket not bicolor, and since 1 pup is black dad probably carries the recessive for black or else all pups would be b/t or bicolor. The other pups seem to be b/t like dad and since he can only carrie two genes for color it would have to be B/T,black. Mom is black she could only pass black herself.


----------



## greendarcy (May 9, 2012)

Their breeder has confirmed that they are actually bicolour - she has sent me some photos of their older full sister (see below), who is definitely a rich bicolour - tar heels, toe pencilling, black tummy.
























One girl left - this one (YAY!):









I should hopefully be going to see her on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## greendarcy (May 9, 2012)

Breeder sold her yesterday, even though I was going to see her today. Very disappointed.

Can you please close or delete this thread?

Thank you.


----------

